# Clint Eastwood reviving 'Dirty Harry' once again?



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://videoeta.com/news/2474
One can only wonder at this point.It seems to me,with Stallone bringing 'Rambo' back and Bruce Willis doing the same with 'Live Free Or Die Hard',that Eastwood may have an itch to do one more 'Dirty Harry' movie.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That would be a hoot, and I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If the least credible part of a movie is that the "Action Hero" should be on social security, that's a film I can safely avoid.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe he'll solve a crime in the old folks home ! Who stole the bing money !


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Dirty Harry would now mean he's given a sponge bath by an orderly.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Further proof Hollyweird is running out of ideas. It seems like pretty much every movie released now is:

1) A remake
2) A sequal


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Probably some creep he busted 30 years ago got out of jail & is playing games with the SFPD & demands he come out of retirement so he can get payback on Harry.Or maybe Lt Brigg's (Hal Holbrook) son is my guess ! He'll blame him for killing his dad with the bomb in the car in *Magnum Force*.
Anyone else want to hazard a guess on the plot ?? Lets make this a fun thread !!


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

One of the bonus features on the soon-to-be previous edition of Dirty Harry was a then current interview with Eastwood. He mention that he would only do another DH movie was if the script was very strong and fit his age. I'm really looking forward to the special edition Blu-ray box set that's coming out in June.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Further proof Hollyweird is running out of ideas. It seems like pretty much every movie released now is:
> 
> 1) A remake
> 2) A sequal


3) a bomb


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DH as a bomb technician? 

What an _irritating_ idea -- using old people to defuse live bombs! :nono:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/film/article945263.ece

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/2008/05/06/2008-05-06_clint_eastwood_aims_to_revive_dirty_harr-1.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/film/article1128052.ece


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/article/eastwood%20dismisses%20dirty%20harry%20comeback%20rumours_1069214


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Eastwood dismisses 'Dirty Harry' comeback


He obviously wasn't feeling lucky.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But obviously we are.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't imagine a Dirty Harry movie in these politically correct times where everyone must be protected at all costs against things they may find offensive.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> He obviously wasn't feeling lucky.


You can blame him, Eastwood is almost 80.

What's next, Having him reprise his role as Philo Beddoe?


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> You can blame him, Eastwood is almost 80.
> 
> What's nest, Having him reprise his role as Philo Beddoe?


They tried, but the orangutan said no.........


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

elaclair said:


> They tried, but the orangutan said no.........


which one? Sandra Locke or Clyde


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,according to Entertainment Weekly,it appears that Clint Eastwood will star in "Gran Torino" after all.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20219364,00.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Well,according to Entertainment Weekly,it appears that Clint Eastwood will star in "Gran Torino" after all.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20219364,00.html


If I read this correctly, this movie has nothing to do with the 'Dirty Harry' franchise.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> If I read this correctly, this movie has nothing to do with the 'Dirty Harry' franchise.


That is the way I read that article too.The film doesn't appear to be another 'Dirty Harry' film,but he is in front of the cameras once again.
A friend of mine told me that he was watching part of an "Entertainment Tonight" show last night,and that they are supposed to be showing some kind of preview of 'Gran Torino' on their show tonight.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> which one? Sandra Locke or Clyde


Ouch.....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Ouch.....


you're right that was not fair!

I'm sorry Clyde!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> you're right that was not fair!
> 
> I'm sorry Clyde!


Double Ouch....


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn! I had a great title ready for it. 'The Bullet List'.


----------

